# LUCY



## lucylocket (Dec 30, 2008)

hi all 
just to let you all no lucy hadnt been well for sometime and it came to the point tonight at 12.45 she was laid to rest and put to sleep
we were all with her but she was suferin so it was time to make a hard decition 
god bless u darlin princess loose 
lucy 




RIP RIP RIP XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
mam dad brother adrian molly and angel


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry. Do you want to move this to the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 30, 2008)

IM IN TEARS I CANT BELEVE IT 
YES COULD YOU PUT IT PLEASE ON THE RAINBOW BRIDGE


----------



## naturestee (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and your family.

:hug:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry Varna. I have missed not seeing you on the board much lately and wondered how you and your family have been.

I am so very sorry for your loss, You are in my prayers.



Pam


----------



## Ringer (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry. Brownie just went to the bridge on Sinday and I just know he was right there to help Lucy. They will hug and then play together tomorrow. Don't worry, Brownie is a sweet boy, always thinking of others. 

I feel your loss. It is devastating, I know.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 31, 2008)

Varna, I am so sorry to hear about Lucy. She was a beautiful girl and will be missed. Binky free little one. :rainbow:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about her passing. 
Binky free at the Bridge, Lucy :rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lucy. I looked at some pictures of her, and she was a very pretty girl. But if she was suffering, than it was for the best, at least you know she is out of pain. 

RIP Lucy, Binky free at the Bridge. :rainbow:



Karlee:hug:


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry Varna 

...binky free Lucy
ray::rainbow::bunny19


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry Varna. It is so sad to hear Lucy is gone.

Binky Free Little Princess. ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh No! Not our Lucy :bigtears:

Varna, I am so, so sorry. I was very lucky to meet and know Lucy - she was such a character, always nibbling your socks. She was such a sweetheart.

I know how you must be feeling - I know you loved Lucy so much. But you did the right thing if she was in pain.

Hugs to you, Tony and Adrian

Jan 

ps - you can pm or email me if you want to talk


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Lucy... my heart goes out to you...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 1, 2009)

Just read this Varna and I'm so sorry that you lost Lucy . It's not a good start to aNew year. I'm so sorry:bigtears:
Maureen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so sorry Lucy passed away.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 1, 2009)

So sorry to read of Lucy's passing, Varna. Rest softly, little Lucy Locket.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2009)

I just saw this...I'm so sad to hear of Lucy's passing. My love to you...

Rosie*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2009)

Varna, I'm so sorry for your loss of Beautiful Lucy.

Binky Free at the Bridge:rainbow: Dear Lucy.

Hugs to you and all your family.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Dear Heart, :hugsquish:

I can imagine how upsetting and difficult it was for you to make the decision to send Lucy up to Buck, but you did the most loving thing for her. I know that she appreciates your decision and is grateful for it.

I also know that Lucy couldn't've been more spoiled or loved than she was in your care. You did a wonderful job of tending to all of her needs for all these years, Varna. She truly loved living life with you, your husband, Adrian, and Molly and Angel. She wouldn't've wanted to be anywhere else in the world or with any other family. 

Tucker, Fauna, and Cali-Flower all send their love to you, Auntie Varna.*knock on wood* They're doing well. The story of Tucker Town is going to be published in a book this Spring. They'll have their own chapter - complete with pictures. PM me with your email address and I'll be sure to keep you posted on when it'll come out.

Spoke to Sebastian's Little Girl the other night and she sounds great. Sadly, her father suffered a pretty severe heart attack over the holiday, but he's improving and is expected to go back to work soon. RaspberrySwirl, her mother, is as spicy as usual now that her husband's recovery is going well. Sebbie is doing great. He still lets his little girl dote on him. 

I'm sure Gypsy would also want me to send along her love and sympathy to you. She always cared a great deal for you. She'll be glad to hear that we've been in touch.

Again, it saddens me deeply to know that you're in pain over having to send Lucy to the Bridge, but it makes me smile wide when I think of the life she had and the endless love that she had and still has with your family. You'll see her flash by in the corner of your eye from time-to-time. I know she'll be checking in on you, and bringing Buck with her, to be sure all is running well. She'll be with you, Varna, until you see her again. She was lucky to have been chosen by you, a fact that she's very well aware of. 

All my love (and don't forget to send your email in a pm to me)

Carolyn

:big kiss:


----------



## Saffy (Jan 6, 2009)

One of my old school bunnies .. oh Lucy .. r.i.p. xx


----------



## Haley (Jan 6, 2009)

Varna,

I am so sorry to hear that your sweet Lucy has passed. I have missed seeing you around the forum. I am so heartbroken to hear this awful news.

Youre in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace sweet Lucy.

Haley


----------



## Leaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Varna, I'm so sorry to hear about Lucy! Your family is in my thoughts. ((hugs))


----------

